# New Strada OS



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

I have finally put the Strada together. The Ksyrium's are temporary and will be replaced with DA O/P wheels. I just wanted to get a direct comparison between my MXL and the new Stada OS.

Thanks to Innergel, TooManyBikes and Cannibal!

Cheers Eric


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn, pretty bike!!

Very nice.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*It rides like butter...*

...as in the extra boxes of butter you keep in the freezer, rock solid! With only a few hours on the frame, I can say its super stiff yet still rides quite well. Its not quite as confident inspiring as the MXL in the corners but seems to climb better.

Thanks again Eric in AZ

PS. At 50 deg it seemed awfully brisk for this mornings ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

minneso said:


> ...
> 
> PS. At 50 deg it seemed awfully brisk for this mornings ride


Brisk.

Yeah, I imagine.

Brisk.

Sure.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Eric,
sweet rig, I've got an OS Strada as well from SA, beautiful... Brain tubing, stiff and steel, just the way I like it! Note it in the log, the Arco. vs. the Strada has a tad slacker seat tube angle based on the frames being identical in size, curious? 
I'm headed for Belgium tomorrow to visit mom, planning on visiting the factory, heard Eddy sold it for legitimate reasons, hoping I can shake his hand and buy one more steel frame before he leaves for good.
John


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

John, tell Eddy that if he wants to liquidate what's left in his stock of steel frames you know just the group of chaps who can help him out ;-)

Enjoy the trip....drink lots of good beer.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Damn, it looks right from the showroom! 

Bring a camera!!

b21


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

Cannibal,

Regarding the geometry, it actually seems to steer quicker than the 59 MXL. This could be all physiological since its a smaller 57 frame. I did get on the bike sprinting and up a few very steep climbs = zero flame flex. 

If you _find_ a 58 MXL in Belgium, I am sure we can work on your commission :thumbsup:

Thanks to everyone for the compliments!

Eric


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Eric - Beautiful build! I love the deep blue with the chrome fork and chainstay! Absolutely gorgeous! 

I must confess, though, that you now have presented a dilemma to me. I picked up my MX Leader at the airport today. It is red with white decals. I had planned to be practical and build it up with black handlebar tape and saddle. However, your bike looks so nice with the white tape and saddle that I am really torn now! That really is a beautiful build... 

(So as not to hijack this thread, if there are any questions or comments about my frame, please send me a PM; I will start my own thread later.)


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*two frames procurred*



kjmunc said:


> John, tell Eddy that if he wants to liquidate what's left in his stock of steel frames you know just the group of chaps who can help him out ;-)
> 
> it's friday in belgium and i just returned from the merckx factory. eddy was there, and autographed two sweet posters i brought over from usa.
> 
> ...


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

cannibal said:


> in terms of steel frames, inventory was low. i bought a 56 mxl and a 62 corsa extra-tsx. both frames and forks were bare metal. eddy said he could paint both in molteni orange by next tues. i will pick up and pay for both fr:ames on tues. afternoon, returning to ca. on wed.
> john


Nice score, Cannibal, post some pics of the molteni's I have a tsx corsa extra waiting for a repaint, and Molteni is high on my list!

best, vlckx

and btw Minneso, that's a beautiful strada you have there


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

cannibal said:


> kjmunc said:
> 
> 
> > John, tell Eddy that if he wants to liquidate what's left in his stock of steel frames you know just the group of chaps who can help him out ;-)
> ...


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought that they had any MXL's left. i wonder if they have any 59 or 60's left.

Mutt


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

It looks spectacular! Just stunning. The blue is spectacular and the black components are perfect too. 

These pics should inspire me to get to building up mine.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow. Just wow. 

I had to come back and look at it again.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There are NOS Strada OS, Strada, SL, SLX and VPSLX available in 62cm here:
http://www.multimit.com/fkm/eddymerckx/steel.shtml

About $1100 shipped to the Western US.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> There are NOS Strada OS, Strada, SL, SLX and VPSLX available in 62cm here:
> http://www.multimit.com/fkm/eddymerckx/steel.shtml
> 
> About $1100 shipped to the Western US.


So if I read his post correctly, all bikes in all tubing variations all come in a white color scheme with red Merckx lettering? Can anyone confirm this and/or whether it's the Faema colorway or just a basic white spray with some red detailing. 

I'd love to pick up a NOS frame, but for $1100 I'd expect to have some interesting color choices rather than a bland vanilla white.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

From what I can gather, all are white, not Faema, just vanilla. They do have the gold outlined decals, red lettering.







I'm passing at that price, although if you ride a 53cm, the Leader doesn't sound that out of line. 

BTW, they ALL come with Leader forks, I guess that's all that's available.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> There are NOS Strada OS, Strada, SL, SLX and VPSLX available in 62cm here:
> http://www.multimit.com/fkm/eddymerckx/steel.shtml
> 
> About $1100 shipped to the Western US.


Rashid's pricing is looking better all the time!!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

vlckx said:


> Nice score, Cannibal, post some pics of the molteni's I have a tsx corsa extra waiting for a repaint, and Molteni is high on my list!
> 
> best, vlckx
> 
> and btw Minneso, that's a beautiful strada you have there


just picked up the frames, expectations exceeded, from bare steel last fri. to the finished product today, gleaming molteni orange, returning to ca. tomorrow, will post pics of these gems by wed. eve.

cheers from belgium,

john


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

innergel said:


> Rashid's pricing is looking better all the time!!


Two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to Rashid for the MX Leader I just got from him! It seemed too good to be true until I had the frame in my hands, but it all worked out ok!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

HigherGround said:


> Two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to Rashid for the MX Leader I just got from him! It seemed too good to be true until I had the frame in my hands, but it all worked out ok!


pics dammit!


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

^^^ what he said!!

and to think I was going to braze some ghetto canti studs on the Strada...:blush2:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

crippies, let him get home first!


----------

